# NICE ROD and REEL GIVE AWAY Lures, box, gift card, Bait funds



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

One of our members wishes to give a very nice, brand new rod and reel set up to a deserving young person.
SO let us know in a paragraph or 3 who you would nominate and we will go from there. We will decide on the lucky winner next Saturday and post the results!!! A VERY NICE RIG !!!!! We will notify the winner and post the Donors Saturday
evening feb 28th....Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

post fishing pics with the kids to if ya want


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm not in but I want to say that someone has a good heart.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

This is Addison. She's 11 going on 16.
But has the biggest heart. Makes friends everywhere she goes.
She really got into fishing last year when I handed down my old kayak to her and I took her dipping for crappies on Hoover out of the kayak. I was ready to go home before her. It took her a while to catch her own but by the end of the trip she had her hook set down...
The picture here is her first fish through the ice last weekend.
Shes a special kid. Definitely changed her daddy's life for the good 11 years ago!









Butt Addison says she hopes this nice person finds someone that needs this outfit more then she needs it,and also says thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> This is Addison. She's 11 going on 16.
> But has the biggest heart. Makes friends everywhere she goes.
> She really got into fishing last year when I handed down my old kayak to her and I took her dipping for crappies on Hoover out of the kayak. I was ready to go home before her. It took her a while to catch her own but by the end of the trip she had her hook set down...
> The picture here is her first fish through the ice last weekend.
> ...


She's in the running


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> She's in the running


Sounds like a Great Kid and What a Great Attitude that we Wish a lot of Adults Had !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm not in but I want to say that *someone has a good heart. *


That they do!!!
And when these kind of people step forward and these things happen here on OGF...it reminds me of just how previledged I am to be a member of this site and associated with great people.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd like to nominate my 14-year-old granddaughter. I don't even know how to spell her first name but I'll try Ceara. her dad just spent 3 years in jail so she hasn't had a dad to take her fishing or buy her gear. at present, she doesn't own her own rig but has been using one of my very old rigs. I







started taking her farm pond fishing last yr and she fell in love with fishing. she fishes for gills while I bass fish but at times she gets more bass than I do. she is an avid fisherman and loves everybody. she's been bugging me to take her fishing. but when I say we would have to go ice fishing, she says let's go. she would be thrilled to get her own new rig to say the least.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HEY!!!! another member is gonna pitch in a bass pro gift card!!!!! God Bless both of you! Tom


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Now we have two big hearted brothers! Love this place!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Make that 3....Another has donated 10 bucks for bait! Now we need some young-uns to enter!!! Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I'd like to nominate my 14-year-old granddaughter. I don't even know how to spell her first name but I'll try Ceara. her dad just spent 3 years in jail so she hasn't had a dad to take her fishing or buy her gear. at present, she doesn't own her own rig but has been using one of my very old rigs. I
> View attachment 464642
> started taking her farm pond fishing last yr and she fell in love with fishing. she fishes for gills while I bass fish but at times she gets more bass than I do. she is an avid fisherman and loves everybody. she's been bugging me to take her fishing. but when I say we would have to go ice fishing, she says let's go. she would be thrilled to get her own new rig to say the least.


she is in


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

A tacklebox, lures and hooks, bobbers have been added!! Thank you


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Whoever started the idea is definitely on to something. I'm in.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> A tacklebox, lures and hooks, bobbers have been added!! Thank you


Just let me know how to donate. It's a great idea.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TheKing said:


> Whoever started the idea is definitely on to something. I'm in.


Yes sir...and we need some more deserving candidates.

With all the 2020 lay offs due to covid...or things in 2020 maybe being tough in general for some...sure would be nice to surprise a deserving youngin with these gifts that maybe there isn't enough funds currently in the family budget to get the youngin things they need to enjoy the outdoors a bit.
Post up that special family member youngin..or even someone not related you often take fishin that loves to go and fits the bill.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Yes sir...and we need some more deserving candidates.
> 
> With all the lay offs due to covid...or things in 2020 maybe being tough in general for some...sure would be nice to surprise a deserving youngin with these gifts that maybe there isn't enough funds currently in the family budget to get the youngin things they need to enjoy the outdoors a bit.
> Post up that special family member youngin..or even someone not related you often take fishin that loves to go and fits the bill.


Reaching out maybe beyond OGF if it catches on some more. I would leave it to whoever's idea this is.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The rod is a st croix and the reel is a kvd lews spinning


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

New in the box


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

TheKing said:


> Reaching out maybe beyond OGF if it catches on some more. *I would leave it to whoever's idea this is.*


Agree!
And...the decision of giving to a deserving OGF member's youngin or a deserving youngin that an OGF member takes fishing was the original donors request from the onset.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I would like to nominate My 16 year old Grandson Cole he is a hardworking young man, who loves the outdoors he loves to go with me on fishing trips he has no equipment of his own (borrows Papa's ) LOL loves to crappie and bass fish He has no idea that I'm nominating him and if he should win I'm sure that memory will stay with him for a lifetime


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Upland said:


> I would like to nominate My 16 year old Grandson Cole he is a hardworking young man, who loves the outdoors he loves to go with me on fishing trips he has no equipment of his own (borrows Papa's ) LOL loves to crappie and bass fish He has no idea that I'm nominating him and if he should win I'm sure that memory will stay with him for a lifetime


hes in


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I nominate Lazy 8 twice. That old Zebco could bust loose on the very next crank. Them older ones are notorious for blowing out after 60 years or so. 
Love this thread! This is awesome, and why I love OGF. So many of us have tackle and extra stuff here and there that a less fortunate kid could use. I'm sure I could round up a little package to toss in as well. Maybe it will turn into a Toys For Fishing Tots sort of deal.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It’s kind of amazing! That one person Act of kindness. Has started something truly amazing. I think the mods deserve a big round of applause for being able to pull this off


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Addison, Sierra and Cole so far.....3 names in the hat so far


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

This is a pretty awesome taught. When i first read it wanted to nominate my little bank buddy Chase












but might be more of a rig and he might not have full appreciation for it yet. My other fishing buddy might be a little older than a youngin












Garrett but at 22 he works and does cover his responsibilities but dont have much left for much gear and would appreciate this and put it to good work. Anywhere this goes it is a great gesture. Thanks to whom ever for a great thaught.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Chase and Garrett are in


----------



## dennie (May 9, 2017)

I want to nominate my grandson Leo, there’s never a day that he doesn’t want me to take him fishing. At the age of 4 it amazes me how much he enjoys the many hours we spend together on the lake.


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

The kid holding the fish is my nephew Adam. I have thoroughly corrupted him with a love of hunting and fishing. A few years ago I took notice that he would go to the lake he lives by and fish by himself with whatever equipment he could come up with. He comes from a family that knows nothing about the outdoors. Like him, I grew up in a family that was not into the outdoors but I got the bug at a young age. Fortunately for me, some of the old guys that saw me fishing with a lot of homemade stuff would give me gear, advice, and even took me out in their boat or let me sit in their shanty. I'll never forget their generosity. Adam reminds me a lot of myself but at least he has an uncle to take him out. I've got him out camping, fishing and this past gun season he shot his first deer! His parents are starting to wonder where he came from! He was even going ice fishing after school all on his own (I checked the ice beforehand and he had safety gear) and caught a bunch of bluegill. He froze them whole so I could show him how to clean them. His Christmas and birthday lists have become easy for me to shop for! He lives within walking distance to a private lake so he can get out quite a bit. He'd be tickled to death to be given a nice rod to reel them in with this summer and I'd love knowing he would have a memory of generous people helping him get his start in the great outdoors.


----------



## Parker Endress (Mar 5, 2020)

This is Elton, 15) who has had a passion for fishing every since we would take him to a small pond when he was little. He has trolled on the lake with friends, but really loves bass and pike fishing. It’s not always easy for us to buy tackle due to covid so this would be a great suprise. Love this idea


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

random drawing


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Why should it be up BH? Everyone one of us should be able to help out. Don’t know anybody that couldn’t


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> with so many avid sportskids a drawing will be fair to each of them. if bh would get up off some of his rusty money ha could buy a rig for all the worthy contestants. and each and every one of them sounds worthy.


We are doing another shortly. Pm me what new items you are going to donate please


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> We are doing another shortly. Pm me what new items you are going to donate please


Tom I’m in on that one also just let me know that you think I can get


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> I like picking on you also!!!! *But please let’s just keep that on the Derailer thread 🧵*


Yep...can't stand no more!!!
Great idea BH.
Cleanin thread up!
*Let's keep it to those nominating potential candidates for this giveaway and those wanting to donate.*


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

I would like to nominate my son Will who is now 6 years old. Started fishing with me when he was 2 years old and has had a passion for it every since. He got the muskie bug early and really wanted to catch one when he was 4, and stuck with it after 4 trips and 0 hits he finally got to real in his first muskie when he was 4 years old and that is now his favorite fish to target. This year was his first year ice fishing, and he was able to catch some bluegills through the ice but unfortunately we didn't have luck on the saugeyes this year so he has that to look forward to next year. Fish is also one of his favorite things to eat. Have a fishing and hunting partner for life!
His first musky;









One of his best days saugeye fishing;


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like a great list of candidates so far !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Rod n reel is here


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Rod n reel is here
> View attachment 465009
> View attachment 465010


WOW, that's a lot of rod and reel. i believe any of the candidates will be very pleased with this rig. if it's taken care of it should last them a lifetime.

tom you may have already listed this but would you please list the info on the rod, action, speed, and length?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It’s a 7 foot medium fast Action the reels a size 300. 10 ball bearings WT. 8.8 oz. gear ratio is 6.2:1 and it smooth


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

1basshunter said:


> It’s a 7 foot medium fast Action the reels a size 300. 10 ball bearings WT. 8.8 oz. gear ratio is 6.2:1 and it smooth


What species is it best suited for? Trolling and cast retrieve? Catfish? Bass? Bobber fishing?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

TheKing said:


> What species is it best suited for? Trolling and cast retrieve? Catfish? Bass? Bobber fishing?


It’s a good all round fishing rod that can handle bass, walleye, saugeye wipers and so on I’ve landed a musky on it with 12 pound braid. But the best part about that rod that has decent feel on the retrieve you can feel the thump of a paddle tail and the real is perfectly balanced you will not feel the vibration of the reel which helps increase the sensitivity of the rod the kids will be very happy with it trust me.🤪


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> It’s a good all round fishing rod that can handle bass, walleye, saugeye wipers and so on I’ve landed a musky on it with 12 pound braid. But the best part about that rod that has decent feel on the retrieve you can feel the thump of a paddle tail and the real is perfectly balanced you will not feel the vibration of the reel which helps increase the sensitivity of the rod the kids will be very happy with it trust me.🤪


Definitely a nice combo.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Disappointed at the amount of entries. Will draw the name Sunday afternoon.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Wow what a great set up some kid is going to get and there are some awful big HEARTS on this site !


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like the dead line got moved to March 27th. Come on plenty of time to submit more entires!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

No ...March 1st


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

tomorrow at noon we will draw


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

*AND THE WINNER IS.......... COLE!!!!! UPLAND, I WILL CONTACT YOU LATER TODAY BY PM. CONGRATS TO COLE!!!! TOM*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU COLE!!!*

Hope you have many,many years of fun and enjoyment out of your new equipment.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats Cole!! Get Um!!!!!!!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

congrats Cole enjoy the gear


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats Cole!!!!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Cole said THANK YOU I told him that he won and he was so happy he got all choked up LOL I told him I wouldn't tell anybody about that But hey Thank you again He will put everything he got to good use Tight lines


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Congrats Cole !


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Congratulations Cole, we all hope that you enjoy it for years to come


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> *AND THE WINNER IS.......... COLE!!!!! UPLAND, I WILL CONTACT YOU LATER TODAY BY PM. CONGRATS TO COLE!!!! TOM*


Thanks Saugeye Tom for Handling this Raffle !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

0utwest said:


> Thanks Saugeye Tom for Handling this Raffle !


Ditto. And to everyone that pitched in for it!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

the tackle box and lures, a bump board ( 18 inches aint enough 😬 ) Were provided by outwest mike! The Bait money by ress And the beautiful rod and reel By bass hunter rob. Someone donated a 25 dollar bass pro card and for the life of me I cant remember and do not have the message. If it shows up I will foward on to cole! You all have huge hearts and i love you guys!! Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I would like to do another for a fisherperson 12 and under. A few folks have asked And i agreed.....any interest?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I would like to do another for a fisherperson 12 and under. A few folks have asked And i agreed.....any interest?


Sounds good to me and how about we start a tackle drive kinda like a food drive at the next OGF get together and if we get enough maybe 2 kids ? All start it with a Tackle box and acc. if its a go .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Addison will donate 4 packs of big joshy swimbaits.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Saugeye Tom PM me


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I’m all in. And I’m still going to give a nice rod and reel a way at buckeye lake (it the same type rod and reel) just like I’ve been doing... but just tell me what kind of rod and reel you would like me to get for the next give a way and I will be happy to get it and I will also give 5 packs of big Joshy’s


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> the tackle box and lures, a bump board ( 18 inches aint enough 😬 ) Were provided by outwest mike! The Bait money by ress And the beautiful rod and reel By bass hunter rob. Someone donated a 25 dollar bass pro card and for the life of me I cant remember and do not have the message. If it shows up I will foward on to cole! You all have huge hearts and i love you guys!! Tom


 southern saug is the bass pro gift card!!!! thx brother


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Going to drive a little bit and meet upland next Saturday!!!!!~


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Upland sent me his info, he should have the card today


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Thx ss


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Congrats Cole! Hope you get alot of new adventures with the new toys.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

And much thanks to all who have donated time, funds and products.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Delivered it all today will post pics of Cole when i get them. Upland is a great guy and he has a sweet wife buttttt she dont fish,,,,like my wife 😬


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

You know Tom if you’re would have known that his wife don’t fish it may have been a different outcome 🤣


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

AND THE LUCKY WINNER


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Double like


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Man he has more and better fishing stuff than I do !!!! Congratulations


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Thank you so much you made one young man very happy He said Papa want to go fishing tomorrow LOL so we are going fishing tomorrow again a big thank you to all who donated and took part in this generous give away


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Hay upland, put some nice braided line on that for him and teach him how to Tie a double UNI knot


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

power pro 30 lb test 8 lb dia .....leader 6 foot long 12 lb seaguar red label i can see him out fishing papaw now


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> Hay upland, put some nice braided line on that for him and teach him how to Tie a double UNI knot


if I can get it out of his hands for a minute I might be able to spool it up LOL he is busy showing his other grandma and friends and anyone that is within viewing distance


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Saugeye Tom said:


> power pro 30 lb test 8 lb dia .....leader 6 foot long 12 lb seaguar red label i can see him out fishing papaw now


Wait a minute ! You can see him out fish me I think you need glasses I taught him everything he knows But not everything I know


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I would like to do another for a fisherperson 12 and under. A few folks have asked And i agreed.....any interest?


Sounds good. Hopefully we can give a few set-ups away for the young ones. I'll add a 6 1/2 Ugly stick with a Zebco Omega Pro on it.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

This is really cool. If these happen with any sort of regularity, I'll be sure to pitch in.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

TheKing said:


> Sounds good. Hopefully we can give a few set-ups away for the young ones. I'll add a 6 1/2 Ugly stick with a Zebco Omega Pro on it.


I just got a rod and reel for the next one also so now I’m thinking come on Tom let’s get it done for little kids


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Give me a few days. Killin me


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> I just got a rod and reel for the next one also so now I’m thinking come on Tom let’s get it done for little kids


I'll try meeting up with you next weekend and giving you the packs of joshys if that's ok.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

..


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'll try meeting up with you next weekend and giving you the packs of joshys if that's ok.


Ok that will work for me just let me know when and where


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Will do rob. Thanks again


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Upland said:


> I think you need glasses I taught him everything he knows But not everything I know


Hay Tom looks like one of us is going to have to give him some fishing Lessons. Because as you know Upland, could not even make a half hour fishing video with all his knowledge 🤪


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> Hay Tom looks like one of us is going to have to give him some fishing Lessons. Because as you know Upland, could not even make a half hour fishing video with all his knowledge 🤪


LMAO see you guy's call it fishing to me it's catching  fish fear me


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Upland said:


> LMAO see you guy's call it fishing to me it's catching  fish fear me


I heard that 1basshunter could write what he knows about fishing on the head of a pin


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Upland said:


> I heard that 1basshunter could write what he knows about fishing on the head of a pin


And still that’s a lot more than you know 🤪


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

1basshunter said:


> And still that’s a lot more than you know 🤪


with a crayon LOL I love it you made me laugh and believe me I could use it today


----------

